# Vaccinations and yearly boosters



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Harley is due for his yearly booster vaccinations, Bambi will be in a couple of months. My question is what are peoples thoughts on yearly boosters? Are they necessary and more importantly, are they safe?
In the UK if you miss a booster, even by a couple of weeks, the vet will insist on the initial vaccination course being given again.
Neither of mine had an adverse reaction to the vaccines, but I am not keen on giving them huge doses of drugs they may not need. 
Having worked with breeding/show dogs in the past, these were usually given the initial course, but no follow up boosters. One of my ex bosses was totally convinced they are unnecessary, and pretty much a scam to make more money by the vets.
I have read a little about 'titers' on here, I have not heard of these being routinely performed in the UK. I assume they show the dogs level of immunity against each disease? Is there a level that is considered acceptable to not re-vaccinate? I would love to know more, eg is it expensive, accurate etc.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Different countries have different protocols. I am very conservative when it comes to vaccinations. Titers will show immunity status, so they are very helpful in determining whether to re-vaccinate or not. But yearly boosters? No way. Duration of immunity studies are showing 7 years and counting on parvo/distemper/rabies. 

Here's a thread talking about titers and there's some good links in there about duration of immunity studies and vaccination protocols.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/65524-vaccine-titer-question-s.html


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I do titer test (even as young pups since they get antibodies from their mom) for distemper etc. As for Rabies it is state mandated and strictly tracked by my county. So I am required to give Rabies. I did notice my new holistic vet did not give the full dose like most vets. She only gave a partial dose but I am not complaining.  

Now for my Cat Chihuly (aka Huly) he does not receive any vaccines! Since he does not leave my house the county can’t bust me for it. Also he is a special case. He received a vaccine (FVRCP for cat people or similar to Dog distemper for non cat people) and we was too young, weak or too sick to get the vaccine so he caught the virus. He is now FVR and FHV-1 positive. He is the reason I started going to a holistic/traditional vet as he needs immune boosters and your occasional antibiotic.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Brilliant info, thanks Brodysmom. I shall be researching like crazy now! Luckily we don't have rabies in the UK, so it is only parvo/distemper/leptospirosis I have to worry about.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in the UK, and I personally give a booster shot every 3 years.
In the UK, the vets give the same quantity of the vaccination they ould give a great dane, to our little chi-babies.
So basically, I get the puppy round, and then I think there's one at 12months, and then every 3 years.


----------

